# حكايتى مع الزمان IELTS Academic



## +إيرينى+ (3 أبريل 2016)

*حكايتى مع الزمان 

عنوان أغنية غنتها وردة الجزائرية 

و أنا من عشاق وردة 

بس أنا النهاردة ح أحكى لكم حكايتى مع امتحان الIELTS

عبارة عن امتحان انجليزى 

امتحان الIELTS مطلوب فى الكلية ب score 5 

score 5 : دا مخصوص للعالم البليدة (الل زى حالاتى)

المهم 

الامتحان معاده 9:00 الصبح 

لازم توصل لمكان الامتحان قبلها بساعة و نصف 

اتفقت مع ابنى إنه مش ح يروح المدرسة (أنا الل بأوصله كل يوم - ما فيش وقت)

اللئيم قال لى : طب بعد ما تخلصى حمامك بتاع الصبح و تبدأى تلبسى _ قولى لى بس 

حاتر 

و قد كان : بدأت ألبس من 6:30 الصبح 

فقولت لى بشويييييييييييش : ياض أنا ح ألبس 

بصيت لاقيته قام و قال لى أنا ح أروح المدرسة لوحدى 

روح أنا ماليش دعوة 


أنا نزلت من البيت 7:00 الصبح بالظبط 

وصلت قاعة الامتحان الساعة 7:22 الصبح 

لاقيت واحدة مصرية بنوتة (25-30سنة) شيك فى استقبالى : please sit in the waiting reception 

ما تتكلمى عربى يا أوختشى 

عدد الممتَحنين : 68 

بدأ تفتيش الشنط و المتعلقات بدءًا من 7:30am بالظبط 

بصيت لاقيت الواد الل بيفتش بيقول لى إقفلى الموبايل 

لا أنا مستنية تليفون من الواد ابنى يقول لى انه وصل المدرسة ( فى حدود 7:40am)

لاقيت ذات نفس البنوتة ظهرت تانى : please sit in the waiting reception 

الواد ابنى كلمنى الساعة 7:38am : أنا وصلت المدرسة يا ماما باى باى بأة عشان أنا جوة المدرسة و ممنوع الموبايلات 

روحت للتفتيش أخدوا منى كل حاجة : لو طالوا ياخدوا هدومك _ حياخدوها 

ممنوع الساعة 

ممنوع الموبايل 

هو قلم واحد يبقى معاك _ انت أصلا حتلاقى قلم جاف و قلم رصاص و براية جوة على الديسك 

ياعم : ما أقدرش أستغنى عن الساعة فى الامتحان

حتلاقى ساعتين كبار جوة 

يتبع 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أبريل 2016)

*بعد ما أخدوا كل متعلقاتى (ماعدا الباسبور و النظارة و مناديل الورق)

سمحوا إنى آخد المناديل بس بشرط أسيب علبة المناديل مع المتعلقات 

ديه كيسة المناديل يا أخ 

معلش ديه تعليمات 

وقفت فى طابور عشان يتأكدوا من إن إنت صاحب الباسبور 

و حياخدوا فيش و تشبيه لصوباعك 

و حيصوروك صورة 

______________

واحدة قاعدة بتشوف الباسبور 

آسفة حضرتك : ديه مش إنتى 

نعم ؟؟

الصورة الل فى الباسبور مش شبهك 

لعن الله الفوتوشوخ 

فقالت : الصورة إنتى قاصة شعرك _ لكن الواقع شعرك طويل 

طب حضرتك هو طول أعمل له إيه طا ؟؟ يعنى كنت أقصه قبل الامتحان ؟؟

آسفة معلش 

ظهرت واحدة تانية و قالت : ممكن بطاقتك ؟؟

رجعت تانى للراجل بتاع التفتيش : عشان آخد بطاقتى من متعلقاتى 

و رجعت لها (الل طلبت البطاقة) تانى 

اتفضلى 

أأأأأأأأأه : أهى ديه صورتك 

إتفضلى حضرتك 

يتبع *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أبريل 2016)

*معلش اللاب الل بأكتب منه قرب يفصل شحن 

ح أشحنه و أرجع أكمل*​


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2016)

بتمتحنى ielts لية؟؟؟
وكنتى بتمتحنى فين
على فكرة سمعت ان الل بينجح فية بيعرف يسافر استراليا


----------



## fouad78 (3 أبريل 2016)

> *آسفة حضرتك : ديه مش إنتى
> 
> نعم ؟؟
> 
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:

أنا شكلي تغير كتير عن الهوية
فأحياناً يشكّو كمان إني أنا أو لا 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> بتمتحنى ielts لية؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]عقبال السامعين ...بتعمل دكتوارة 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]بعنوان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحت ظِلال السيزفون (ريح) وشد السيفون 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عقبال السامعين ...بتعمل دكتوارة
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]بعنوان *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]تحت ظِلال السيزفون (ريح) وشد السيفون
> [/FONT]*
> ​​ [/FONT]


30:30:
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا شكلي تغير كتير عن الهوية
> فأحياناً يشكّو كمان إني أنا أو لا
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا "فؤاد" يا حبيبى أم الولة بتتكلم عن فوتوشوب تاااانى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى بتتصور فيه وجنب منك " بكرة كلينكس "[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (3 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا "فؤاد" يا حبيبى أم الولة بتتكلم عن فوتوشوب تاااانى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى بتتصور فيه وجنب منك " بكرة كلينكس "[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ...




هههههههه أأأه OK :blush2:
معلش سماح اليوم شربت شاي بدل النسكافيه :a4: 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2016)

*ياعنى انا يوم ما ربنا يكرمنى وادخل ويبقى مزاجى رايق اقرا موضوع 
الاقيكى مش مكملاه 
لعنه الله ع اللابات والشواحن *​


----------



## ohannes (4 أبريل 2016)

تلاقيها لساتها 
A1
او
B1

ههههه ... 50 ... ولساتها ...IELTS​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أبريل 2016)

*أنا رديت فى التقييمات يا جماعة 

ح أصحى بأة الواد ابنى عشان المدرسة 

ح أوصله المدرسة كمان 

لما أرجع ح أكمل *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أبريل 2016)

*بعد كدة 

دخلت لواحد تانى (أمامه لاب توب و جهاز صغنن يخص البصمة أصغر من أصغر ماوس متوصل بكابل للاب  ) 

سألنى :  the candidate number please 

ال candidate number دا بيجى فى رسالة على الموبايل قبل معاد الامتحان بيومين 

و بييجى برضوا فى نفس الرسالة معاد امتحان ال speaking لأنه فى معاد تانى غير دا

المهم 

قولت له ال candidate number

و شاف الباسبور 

حطى اصبعك (السبابة) هنا (الجهاز الل أمامه)  و اضغطى 10 مرات 

عملت زى ما قال 

قال لى اتفضلى أقعدى هنا ( كرسى أمامه) 

ابتسمت عشان الصورة 

قال لى : ممنوع الابتسامه 

عوجت حواجبى ( تعجب) 

قال : ممنوع التكشيرة 

( مسكت نفسى عن الضحك) - بان ابتسامة على وشى 

قال لى :لو سمحتى ممنوع 

ضميت شفايفى أد ما قدرت 

صورنى و أعطانى الباسبور و قال لى اتفضلى 

دخلت قاعة الامتحان : لاقيت إتنين فى استقبالى 

واحدة قالت لى : تانى صف (يعنى مكانك فى الصف التانى)

التانى جه يوصلنى لمكانى 

القاعة : قاعة افراح مكيفة 20 متر * 20 متر ما فيهاش عمود - الأعمدة فقط عند الحوائط 

ال desk  خشب بلاى وود روووووووووعة ما فيهوش خدش 

و الكرسى : متين من المعدن عليه أسفنج فى القاعدة و المسند ( الكرسى كان مرييييييييييح جدا )

على ال desk يوجد :

1- كيس محترم يوجد به ( قلم جاف و قلم رصاص و جومة و براية)

2- ملصقين ورقة صغيرة عليها كل المعلومات الل تخصنى

3- يوجد wireless headphone  سماعة بدون سلك  

ممنوع تدخل الامتحان بأكل أو شرب _ مسموح بالماية بس 

لو عايز تاكل : اطلع برة اللجنة كل براحتك

يتبع 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> حطى اصبعك (السبابة) هنا (الجهاز الل أمامه)  و اضغطى 10 مرات
> قال لى : ممنوع الابتسامه
> قال : ممنوع التكشيرة
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]محطلكيش (نمرة) على التى شيرت بالمرة ؟!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنتى مُسجل خطر على التعليم ؟!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
​ *[FONT=&quot]كملى كملى ... [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 أبريل 2016)

تصدقى انا افتكرتك مقدمه على هجره كل ده يحصل فيكى 
على كده الهجره اسهل 
ربنا معاكى وفى انتظار الكماله:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2016)

يارب تكوني عملتي كويس في الامتحان 
هو نظام امتحاناتهم كده عموما موضوع ال ID والبصمات وكل ده بيعملوه تقريبا في معظم الامتحانات ، انا بتكلم عن الأجانب يعني علشان يقللو نسب الغش، وفيه امتحانات لو خرجتي روحتي ال restroom و جيتي تدخلي اللجنه تاني هياخد بصمتك تاني ويشوف ال ID تاني بس علشان خرجتي 5 دقايق 
كل ده بيقلل نسب الغش وده نظام ممتاز وعادل انه بيدي كل الناس حقها 
ده غير كمان ممنوع استخدام الموبايلات طول فترة الامتحان حتي في الراحة ، ده في بعض الامتحانات يعني معرفش بالنسبه لامتحانك ايه 
المهم انشاء الله تكوني عملتي كويس


----------



## aymonded (4 أبريل 2016)

*أممممممممممممم فين بقيت الحدوتة
انا مستنيها بفارغ الصبر 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2016)

وانا اقول وين البنيه مختفيه هاليومين عسى انها ماغرقت
في وحده من هالمجاري او ماخطفها واحد من المجانين
اللي في الشوارع خخخ..عسى بيضتي الوجه ؟


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2016)

اية يا هندسة
صفحتين عشان توصلى للديسك بتاعك
امال الامتحان هيكون اية :yahoo:
على فكرة من اللى بيحصل دة شكلهم شكين فيكى كدة من الاول
حاسسس انك هتقولى فى الاخر انا كبرت وسبتهم ههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أبريل 2016)

*ما تصبروا شوية يا جماعة 

:smil12::smil12::smil12:
*​


----------



## aymonded (5 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تصبروا شوية يا جماعة
> 
> :smil12::smil12::smil12:
> *​




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب ساندوتش فول وطعمية وقرطاسين لب نصبر بيهم نفسينا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أبريل 2016)

*المهم 

جوة القاعة 

واحدة بتقول التعليمات بالانجليزى فى الميكروفون 

شوية تعليمات عبيطة _ سيبك منها 

اسوأ شىء إنها كانت حاطة بؤها جوة المايك 

لا ياربى 

دا كان المايك هو الل جوة بؤها 

فانت سامع التعليمات كدة 

:

ابلي قارىللاؤلالبلتلانبىىبلايبال pen علفهعىلاعفىالاىعفىا soft 

ععرىاىفعقفعى toilet ةاىلاافالىل headphone تلراىفقلاىقهرتقلالرغ

المهم استنتجت من الكلام انها بتقول 

الاجابة بالرصاص بقلم ناعم _ ممنوع الشطب _ شغل الزرار الل على  ال headphone و حطه على دماغك  

لو عايز تروح التواليت ارفع ايدك 

جيت أحط الهيدفون على نافوخى 

هووووووووووب : وقع على كتفى 

واااااااااااااااسع جدا 

جالى واحد من المشرفين 

ظبطه على أد نافوخى 

و بدأت (الست الل بتقول التعليمات) تجرب الصوت بتاع الهيدفون 

و قالت : تالاىفلاىفاهه hear فنقتلافعهغلاثفهعا 

يعنى : كله سامع ؟؟

الصوت كان واضح جدا 

جربوا الصوت 3 مرات 

و كان واضح فى كل مرة 

يتبع *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أبريل 2016)

*أعطونا ورقة الاجابة الخاصة بال listening 

http://www.ielts-exam.net/docs/IELTS_Listening_Answer_Sheet.pdf

و فى ظهرها ورقة إجابة ال reading 

http://www.ielts-exam.net/docs/IELTS_Reading_Answer_Sheet.pdf

زى ما انتوا شايفين 

40 سؤال فى ال listening و 40 فى ال reading 

مطلوب مننا نملأ البيانات (الخاصة بالاسم و رقم ال candidate ) فى ورقة ال listening 

تعليمات : ما حدش يقلب الورقة 

بيعدى المشرفين يراجعوا البيانات 

وزعوا دفتر الأسئلة 

 فيه برضوا مكان للاسم و رقم الجلوس 

نكتب فيه أسماءنا و رقم الجلوس 

ممنوع حد يفتح الدفتر إلا لما هى تقول 

و فعلا

بدأ الامتحان الل listening 

الل listening دا مقسم لأربع أقسام كل قسم 10 أسئلة 

القسم الأول : محادثة بين اتنين _ حجز فندق مثلا _ طلب وظيفة مثلا 

نوع الأسئلة : أكمل الفراغات 

القسم الثانى : عبارة عن حوار بين اتنين على موضوع معين 

نوع الأسئلة : أكمل الفراغات 

القسم الثالث : عبارة عن حوار بين محاضر و طالب كلية مثلا و واحد فيهم بيوجه أسئلة و التانى بيجاوب 

نوع الاسئلة (اختار بين ثلاث اختيارات)

القسم الرابع عبارة عن محاضرة 

نوع الاسئلة : 

ال 4 ألولانيين جم (اختار بين ثلاث اختيارات)

و ال 6 جم عبارة عن أيه بأة 

تلات أشخاص : فلان - علان - تفلان

و فيه 6 شغلانات 

أودام كل شغلانة حتكتب مين الل عمل دا 

فلان و لا علان و لا تفلان ؟


ما علينا 

انت ح تحل فى دفتر الاسئلة فى اثناء الكلام الل شغال و الحكاية ديه حتاخد نص ساعة 

و بعدين ح يدوك 10 دقايق : تنقل اجاباتك من دفتر الاسئلة لورقة الاجابة 

__________________
توقعاتى :


إحم 


فى القسم الأول 

انا حليته كله 

لكن هو قال اسم فندق و استهجاه و كان فيه حرف إما ال T أو ال D

أنا كتبته T _ الله أعلم صح و لا غلط 

فى القسم التانى

فيه سؤال ما لحقتوش : ألفته طبعا مش ح أسيبه فاضى 

كان بيتكلم عن محطة طلمبات 

و ان من عيوبها بتعمل ........... للبيئة 

ما لحقتش اسمعه 

ألفتها : harm 

الله أعلم ديه روخرة 

القسم التالت 

 أعتقد إنى جاوبته صح 

لأنه كان جايب مسقط أفقى لمطار و عمال يقول ناحية الشمال فيه كذا و الجنوب كذا 

طبعا ديه جبتها : استحالة يكون فيها أخطاء 

فى القسم الرابع 

أول أربع أسئلة صح طبعا 

ال 6 بأة بتوع فلان و علان و تفلان 

ألفتهم أحلى تأليف 

لأن التلات اسماء كانوا على نفس الوزن 

فلااااااااااااااااااااااان 

علااااااااااااااااااااان 

تفلاااااااااااااااااان 

طبعا اتلخبطت 

قومت مألفاها 

هم يعنى ح يتصايعوا عليا 

قومت كاتباهم كلهم نفس الشخص 

و طبعا 2 منهم ح يطلعوا صح 

أتوقع إنى ح أجيب score 7 ~ 7.5 فى ال listening 


يتبع
*​


----------



## grges monir (5 أبريل 2016)

> * طبعا ديه جبتها : استحالة يكون فيها أخطاء *


معانا زويل فى الهندسة
اللهم لاحسد
امسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسك الخشب:new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]أنتى تعملى لك سلسلة مواضيع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]زى أفلام " أسماعيل يس " كدة

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى فى الأبتدائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى فى الإعدادية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى فى الأكاديمية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و....بعد نجاح ساحق لهذه السلسلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتظروا ...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى فى سرايا المجانين
:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> * لو عايز تروح التواليت ارفع ايدك
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا سلاااااام .... صدقك اللى قال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأدب فضلوه على العلم ...[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (5 أبريل 2016)

هههههههههههههههه
متااااااابعه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أبريل 2016)

*المهم 

لموا ورقة الاسئلة الخاصة بالل listening 

كانت الساعة 9:40am 

طلبوا مننا قلب ورقة الاجابة ناحية ال reading 

و بدأنا نكتب البيانات الخاصة بينا 

وزعوا ورقة الأسئلة الخاصة بال reading 

علينا برضوا كتابة أسمائنا و أرقام جلوسنا عليها 

ممنوع فتح ورقة الاسئلة غير لما هى تقول 

فتحنا ورقة الاسئلة الساعة 9:50am

إمتحان ال reading academic 

عبارة عن 3 قطع 

كل قطعة : صفحة و نص أو صفحتين 

الأسئلة مقسمة الى :

 13 سؤال للقطعة الأولى 

 13 سؤال للقطعة الثانية

 14 سؤال للقطعة الثالثة 

فى خلال ساعة واحدة تخلص ال 40 سؤال و تقرا التلات قطع و طبعا المفروض تفهمهم

نوعية الاسئلة :

1- اختار : true - false - not given 

2- أكمل الفراغات

3- إختار عنوان من العنواين الآتية بحيث تكون مناسبة للفقرة الفلانية 

_______________________

شرح بسيط

نوعية الأسئلة فيها تلاعب كبير 

يتلاعب بالألفاظ 

يعنى إيه ؟؟

أدى مثال 

لو مثلا بيتكلم عن دورة القمر حول الأرض و ازاى بيأثر على المود العام للناس 

و فجأة فى وسط الكلام كتب : the tidal current affects the fish mood 

ييجى فى الأسئلة يقول : the sea level has great impact on the creature of the sea 

ضع true - false - not given

ها ؟؟

ردك حيكون إزاى ؟؟

المفروض إنك تكون فاهم يعنى إيه tidal current صح ؟؟

لأنه عبارة عن تيارات المد و الجزر و بالتالى إرتفاع منسوب البحر اللى هو sea level صح ؟؟

يبقى الاجابة : true

برغم إن كتير من الناس ممكن يكتبوا : not given 

هكذا الى باقى الأربعون سؤال 

فالصراحة الصراحة 

أنا مش عارفة : إذا كانت اجاباتى صح و لا غلط فى ال reading 

:new2::new2::new2:

ربنا يستر

:94:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2016)

*تصدقى بأيه يا ايرو *

*انا حاسة انى انا اللى بمتحن *

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نوعية الأسئلة فيها تلاعب كبير
> ها ؟
> ردك حيكون إزاى ؟؟
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يا نباهتك يا أم الولة*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]خلصنا كدة الليسييننج والريدينج ...وطبيعى معاه الرايتينج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة أمتى ألف شين ألف ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا لسة فيه (يوتبع) وألا كدة خلاص فنيتو لاميوزيكا ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أبريل 2016)

*يا جماعة اصبروا شوية مش كدة ابدا 

لسة ال writing و ال speaking 

:blush2:

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أبريل 2016)

*المهم 

لموا مننا الورق الساعة 10:50am 

خلاص ما معناش ولا ورقة 

أنا كنت فاطرة الصبح الساعة 5:00am 

بدأت أحس إنى دايخة و ريقى نشف جدا و صداااااااااااااااااااع 

من 5:00 الصبح ل 11:00 الصبح على قطعة عيش توست و زتونتين 

طبعا آخر عبط 

قولت للمشرف حاسة انى ح أدوخ : هات لى بومبانية أو حاجة 

بعت جاب كأس ماء 

قولت له : ما فيش بومبوناية ؟؟

قال : لا ما عندناش 

شكرته على كأس الماية 

شربت نصه فى ثانية 

وزعوا علينا ورق اجابات ال writing 

برضوا ملأنا البيانات الرئيسية 

وزعوا ورقة الأسئلة 

و بدأنا الاجابة الساعة 11:00am بالظبط

_______________

امتحان الwriting academic بينقسم لقسمين 

الأول بييجى chart عليك تشرح معالمها كويس فيما لايقل عن 150 كلمة 

الثانى بييجى عبارة عن موضوع مطلوب منك تعمل عنه مقالة لا تقل عن 250 كلمة 

طبعا انت فى الامتحان مش حتقعد تعد 

لكن 

المفروض انك تنزل ورقة الاجابة من الموقع دا 

http://www.ielts-exam.net/docs/Writing_Answer_Sheet.pdf

و انت فى بيتك طبعا 

و تشوف ال 150 كلمة بياخدوا كام سطر ؟؟

و هكذا ال 250 كلمة 

أنا لاقيت إنى بأكتب فى حدود 8 كلمات فى السطر 

و عديت الأسطر 

_________________

حاسة انى جاوبت كويس 

بس خايفة أكون نسيت النقطة و الفصلة و و 

جزء ال chart كتبته على 3paragraphs

و جزء المقالة كتبته على 5paragraphs

و خايفة لانى ما سيبتش سطر بين كل paragraph و التانى 

خوفت الورقة ما تكفيش 

عشان جربت فى البيت و كفت بالعافية 


بأتوقع writing : 6~ 6.5 

الامتحان خلص الساعة 12:00 بالظبط 

يتبع 
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2016)




----------



## أَمَة (6 أبريل 2016)

بإذن الرب تكوني نجحتِ يا إيريني. مش مهم المجموع. المهم النجاح.
الرب يوفقك.


----------



## soso a (6 أبريل 2016)

هههههههههه

ايه ده كله 

متاااااابعين لسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 أبريل 2016)

اهم حاجه النتيجه 
ومتابعين عذابك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2016)

*شايفاكوا يا جماعة عايشين معايا فى قلب الحدث 
:08:

و مستنيين النتيجة كمان
:w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2016)

*إمتحان ال speaking كان ميعاده الساعة 6:00pm 

وفقًا لما جاء فى الرسالة (على الموبايل) قبل  الامتحان بيومين 

طبعا من 12:00pm ل 6:00pm وقت طويييييييييييييييل 

المهم : قولت أسأل قبل ما أروح البيت 

فين المكان الل ح نمتحن فيه ال speaking ؟؟

المهم شوفت المكان و عرفته 

( فى ذات نفس المبنى الل كان فيه الامتحان بس مش ناحية القاعة)

روحت البيت - وصلت الساعة 12:55pm 

قولت اتغدى انا مش ح أستنى الولة (كنت عاملة بيتزا قبلها بيوم)

و نمت حوالى نص ساعة و قعدت اراجع ال speaking 

الواد وصل البيت الساعة 2:30pm 

أخد الدوش بتاعه و اتغدى كانت وصلت الساعة 3:30pm 

فى الوقت دا انا كنت بأراجع 

نزلت من البيت الساعة 4:10pm عشان لازم توصل الامتحان قبل ميعاده بساعة يعنى 5:00pm 

وصلت الامتحان الساعة 4:59pm بالظبط 

يتبع 

اوصل الواد ابنى المدرسة و راجعالكم فوريرة 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2016)

*مكان الامتحان عبارة عن صالة استقبال فيها كراسى لانتظار الممتَحنين 

صالة الاستقبال 5m*5m (حلوة جدا) 

عيب واحد : مافيش تهوية نهاااااااااااائى 

طبعا فى دماغى ( معمارى ما بيفهمش)

متفرع من الصالة : ممر طويييييييييييييييل 2.50m*20.00m (مافيهوش تهوية نهائى) _ معمارى ما بيفهمش 

متفرع من الممر  3 حجرات (الل فيها الامتحان) + دورة ماية 

المفروض إنك أول لما تدخل الممر حتلاقى 2 فى استقبالك 

و حيعرفوا رقم جلوسك و ح يطلبوا منك الجلوس فى صالة الانتظار حتى يحين دورك 

و فعلا دا الل حصل معايا 

قولت اراجع حبة 

و انا قاعدة فى الانتظار : كان فيه بنتين و شابين مستنيين الدور 

البنتين : معيدات فى كلية الطب 

احد الشابين : معيد فى كلية الآداب 

التانى : كان ساكت _ كل الل بيقوله : هو هنا فيه ناس بتظلم فى ال score 

الشاب الأولانى : هاتك يا رغى و عمال يقول : هو انتى رقم كام ؟؟ 

البنت : 24

البنت التانية : 23

اللا دا هو رقم :26 

ممممممممممم

يبقى احنا نفس اللجنة (هو قال كدة)

و بدأ يألف 

إحنا ح ندخلوا عند واحدة عمرها 70 سنة إسمها تشارلى 

ديه بتخسف بالدرجات للأرض 


الشاب التانى : لا دا أبو دقن هو الل بيخسف بالدرجات الأرض 

يقعد أودامك مبتسم و هو ابن لاذينة 

و أنا قاعدة بأسمع : و الرعب يتخلل الى أوصالى 

أنا ح أتكلم انجليزى ؟؟

أنا ؟؟

دا انا فى العربى بأكمل الكلام بكلمة : كدة و بتاع 

ح أقول : كدة و بتاع إزاى فى الانجليزى ؟

دا غير انى ممكن و انا بأتكلم فى العربى أقول ممممممممممم أو اااااااااااااااا 

و دا مش حينفع فى المحادثة عندهم 

الرعب زاااااااااااااد


يتبع 

 *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2016)

*قبل أن يحين دورى بدقيقتين الساعة 6:25pm

ال 2 الل قاعدين فى الاستقبال 

قالوا لى اتفضلى حضرتك أودام آخر أوضة و معاكى الباسبور بس 

(هم بياخدوا باقى المتعلقات)

قعدت 

و اذ فجأة فُتِحَ الباب الل اوصادى 

شاب نحيف أصفر الوجه قصير القامة - أسنانه مكعبلة - بدقن 

نفس دقن الفراعنة 






دقن ناعم بنى مصفر 

شكله غريييييييييييييييب

شعر راسة مغطى بطاقية 


who are you ?

I'm Irini

just one minute 

OK

________________

بعد دقيقتين فُتِحَ الباب مرة أخرى 

come in 

thank you 

have a seat 

thank you 


الحجرة 5m*5m مكيفة 

هو قعد اوصادى 

بينى ما بينه ترابيزة 

و بدأ الحوار 

الأول سألنى عن إسمى بالكامل 

و بعدين سألنى : بتعملى ايه فى وقت الفراغ 

قولت له ما عنديش وقت فراغ 

طلب توضيح 

وضحت له يومى عامل ازاى 

---------------

دخل على المرحلة التانية 

و ديه عبارة عن card بيديهونى 

مطلوب منى اتكلم عن موضوع الكارد لمدة دقيقة الى دقيقتين 

كان موضوع الكارد عن المجلات 

اتكلمت عن مجلات الطبخ 

عشان ابعد عن السياسة (لأن ممنوع تتكلم فى السياسة أو الدين و أنا خوفت يجرجر رجلى فى الكلام)

___________

دخل على المرحلة التالتة 

و طلب رأيى : أنهو أفضل التليفزيون و لا المجلات؟؟

طبعا قولت له : المجلات طبعا التليفزيون بيوجع العين - دا غير ان المجلات بتخليك تشغل مخك _ التليفزيون بيخليك عامل زى الصنم : مستقبِل 

قوم سألنى :ليه الراديو أفضل من التليفزيون ؟

قولت فى سرى : مين العبيط الل قال لك كدة ؟؟

رديت : طبعا الراديو أحلى من التليفزيون لأنك ممكن تشغله و انت بتطبخ 

و انتهى الحوار 

مع إبتسامة منه (الل قال عليها الشاب اياه)

حسيت إنه ح يخسف بال score الأرض 

_____________

مش عارفة ح أجيب كام الصراحة 

لأنى خايفة من تصريف ال verbs 

ربنا يستر بأة
___________________

خرجت 

سألت الاتنين اللى فى الاستقبال هى النتيجة امتى ؟؟

بعد 13 يوم 

دا حيبقى يوم جمعة 

قالوا لى لأة حيبقى خميس بعد الساعة 2:00pm 

قولت لهم : دا يبقى اليوم ال 13 مش بعد 13 يوم 

و خرجت خارج المبنى كانت الساعة 6:45pm 

وصلت البيت الساعة 7:30pm 

يوم مؤلم و أليم حوالى 12 ساعة من العمل المتواصل 

طبعا أتمنى ألا أعيد هذه التجربة 

كل الل بأتمناه score5

النتيجة يوم الخميس الل جاى 

يارب 
*​


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2016)

> *النتيجة يوم الخميس الل جاى
> 
> يارب *



بالتوفيق ​


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2016)

انتى بعد متنجحى
هتعزمينا على اية عشان الواحد حاسس انة هو اللى بمتحن مش انتى


----------



## ohannes (7 أبريل 2016)

يا رب بالتوفيق والنجاح

ولكن في مرحلة المحادثة ... هل تم الاجابة من قبلك بسلاسة
هم لن يهتمو في جودة او نوعية الاجابة

الاهتمام ... الاجابة بسلاسة بدون توقف المتكرر او التائتئة في الاجابة


ويمكن كذلك لو حسيت حالك مظلومة في المرحلة ... الكتابية ...
وبمبلغ رمزي ... يمكنك الطلب بمراجعة ورقة الاجابة
ومن حقك ذلك ... 35 بالمئة هناك اخطاء في التصحيح ... من قبلهم ...وعل اي حال لن تحصلي في المراجعة على علامة ادنئ ... 
​


----------



## ohannes (7 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قبل أن يحين دورى بدقيقتين الساعة 6:25pm
> 
> ال 2 الل قاعدين فى الاستقبال
> 
> ...


الراديو ... اكيد اكيد استغربتي من السؤال
لانه ... ذبدة او محور المحادثة ..

لو كانت اجابتك بانك من متابعي ... راديو BBC القسم الانكليزي
كنت ستحصلين ... 9/9  في المحادثة
اي العلامة التامة​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 أبريل 2016)

شوفي جرجس يبي عزومه على ايش ياطيب شو سويت انت هي المسكينه اللي شايله هم الواد والامتحان ونتيجته وانت جايه تاكل هذا بدل ماتوعدها بهدية النجاح ..شو رايج فيني وانا واقفه صفج بتعزميني على ايش:t23:/SIZE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> بالتوفيق ​




*يارب 
*
:flowers:
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> انتى بعد متنجحى
> هتعزمينا على اية عشان الواحد حاسس انة هو اللى بمتحن مش انتى





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شوفي جرجس يبي عزومه على ايش ياطيب شو سويت انت هي المسكينه اللي شايله هم الواد والامتحان ونتيجته وانت جايه تاكل هذا بدل ماتوعدها بهدية النجاح ..شو رايج فيني وانا واقفه صفج بتعزميني على ايش:t23:/SIZE]




*ياااااااااااااا حلاوة عليكوا إنتوا الاتنين 

بس أنجح الأول طا 

و الل إنتوا تقولوا عليه 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2016)

ohannes قال:


> يا رب بالتوفيق والنجاح​


*يارب :flowers:​*


ohannes قال:


> ولكن في مرحلة المحادثة ... هل تم الاجابة من قبلك بسلاسة
> هم لن يهتمو في جودة او نوعية الاجابة
> 
> الاهتمام ... الاجابة بسلاسة بدون توقف المتكرر او التائتئة في الاجابة​


*جاوبت بسلاسة أيوة​*


ohannes قال:


> ويمكن كذلك لو حسيت حالك مظلومة في المرحلة ... الكتابية ...
> وبمبلغ رمزي ... يمكنك الطلب بمراجعة ورقة الاجابة
> ومن حقك ذلك ... 35 بالمئة هناك اخطاء في التصحيح ... من قبلهم ...وعل اي حال لن تحصلي في المراجعة على علامة ادنئ ...
> ​



*ح أشوف : لو ال total score أقل من 5 

ح أفتح تصحيح الكتابة 

ربنا يستر بأة 
​*


ohannes قال:


> الراديو ... اكيد اكيد استغربتي من السؤال
> لانه ... ذبدة او محور المحادثة ..
> 
> لو كانت اجابتك بانك من متابعي ... راديو BBC القسم الانكليزي
> ...


*
أوبااااااااااااا 

أهى ديه معلومة أول مرة أعرفها :love34:​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2016)

أولا ربنا ينجحك وبالتوفيق
ثانيا هل هذا أمتحان أم عذاب


----------



## philanthropist (8 أبريل 2016)

حكايتك مع الزمن ااااااقصدى ال iltes جامدة و مشوقة انا بقى لسة ف مرحلة التويفل  ربنا يوفقك يا باشمهندسة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> روحت البيت - وصلت الساعة 12:55pm
> 
> وصلت الامتحان الساعة 4:59pm بالظبط
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ياسلام ع الدِقة يا ولاد ...صحيح العلآم بيسعد صاحبه*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:love34::love34::love34:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لأنى خايفة من تصريف ال verbs
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ ما تخافيش ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى بتاعة (الصرف) كله 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2016)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا ربنا ينجحك وبالتوفيق


*يارب 
:flowers:​*



النهيسى قال:


> ثانيا هل هذا أمتحان أم عذاب



*هذا عذاب طبعا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2016)

philanthropist قال:


> حكايتك مع الزمن ااااااقصدى ال iltes جامدة و مشوقة انا بقى لسة ف مرحلة التويفل  ربنا يوفقك يا باشمهندسة



*يارب 
:flowers:

ربنا يوفقك إنتى كمان​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياسلام ع الدِقة يا ولاد ...صحيح العلآم بيسعد صاحبه*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:love34::love34::love34:​
> *[FONT=&quot]لآ ما تخافيش ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى بتاعة (الصرف) كله
> ...



*سؤال 


تصريف ال verbs ليه ريحة ؟؟؟:dntknw:






مالوش 








يبقى مش تخصصى 

:blush2:

:new6::new6::new6:


​*


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شوفي جرجس يبي عزومه على ايش ياطيب شو سويت انت هي المسكينه اللي شايله هم الواد والامتحان ونتيجته وانت جايه تاكل هذا بدل ماتوعدها بهدية النجاح ..شو رايج فيني وانا واقفه صفج بتعزميني على ايش:t23:/SIZE]



 اية يا هيفا
مش لازم نطلع بمصلحة فى لزيطة دى
لو مش عملنا كدة نبقى مش مصريين:yahoo:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2016)

*النتيجة النهاردة 
*​






​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2016)

*نجحت 

هييييييييييييييييه








overall score= 6


*​


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نجحت
> 
> هييييييييييييييييه
> 
> ...


العزووووووووووووووووووووومة:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فيها لأخفيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بث أوعى تقولى ( برام رز )*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيها لأخفيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بث أوعى تقولى ( برام رز )*​​:new6::new6::new6:​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


ياباشا من غيرك اللمة ملهاش لازمة:new6::new6::new6:
المشكلة انها تندل معانا
يبقى اية الاجراء القانونى فى الحالة دى يا عوبد؟؟:new2:
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ياباشا من غيرك اللمة ملهاش لازمة:new6::new6::new6:
> المشكلة انها تندل معانا
> يبقى اية الاجراء القانونى فى الحالة دى يا عوبد؟؟:new2:


 *[FONT=&quot]ولا أجراء قانونى ولا أيتوها حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم الولة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] معروفة بالطناش فى مثل هاذوها المواقف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يابا دى بتعمل الزبادى فى ( جردل بوهية قتشيم )[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مستنظر منها أية ؟[/FONT]*​
:new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أبريل 2016)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا ايروووووو
ايه الرعب الى كنتى فيه دا يا بنتى--
 انا اخر امتحان كان SEPT شبيه بالى انتى بتقولى عليه بس مفيش جزء oral (speaking)
, و مفيش التفتيش الرهيب و البصمات و الكلام دا
ايه بوظان الاعصاب دا


برافو عليكى يا اييرووووو-- ايوا كدا رفعتى راسنا ههههههههههههههههه 
 متنسينيش بئا  لما تعملى البرام ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> العزووووووووووووووووووووومة
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيها لأخفيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بث أوعى تقولى ( برام رز )*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


*

هى فيه عزومة من غير برام الرز الل بالسمنة البلدى الأصلى ؟؟؟؟


أعزمكوا على إيه ؟؟ 




















آه صحيح دا احنا فى الصيام :smil12:


برام ايه بأة و بتاع إيه ؟؟

طبقين فول و كام فلافلاية 

:new6::new6::new6:​*



grges monir قال:


> ياباشا من غيرك اللمة ملهاش لازمة:new6::new6::new6:
> المشكلة انها تندل معانا
> يبقى اية الاجراء القانونى فى الحالة دى يا عوبد؟؟:new2:



*لدرجة اجراء قانونى ؟؟

و تستشير عبود كماااااااااان 


روحتى فى داهية يا ايرينى 


ما كانشش يومك يا ختى 



اه يانى يا حبيبتى يانه 


:new6:
​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولا أجراء قانونى ولا أيتوها حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم الولة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] معروفة بالطناش فى مثل هاذوها المواقف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يابا دى بتعمل الزبادى فى ( جردل بوهية قتشيم )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مستنظر منها أية ؟[/FONT]*
> 
> :new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*أكيد بوهية :new6:


يا باشا : احنا بنعمل اعادة تدوير :smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا ايروووووو
> ايه الرعب الى كنتى فيه دا يا بنتى--
> انا اخر امتحان كان SEPT شبيه بالى انتى بتقولى عليه بس مفيش جزء oral (speaking)
> , و مفيش التفتيش الرهيب و البصمات و الكلام دا
> ...



*الله يبارك فيكى يا حبوووووووووووووووووو 

هى االعزمة على البرام بس على الفطار 

حليييييييييييييينى بأة 
:new6::new6::new6:


يكونوا نسيوا 


​*


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2016)

> * يكونوا نسيوا *


كاتبها على اساس مش هنشوفها
بعيييييييييينكleasantrleasantr


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> كاتبها على اساس مش هنشوفها
> بعيييييييييينكleasantrleasantr



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2016)

مبروك بعد قلبي


----------



## أَمَة (15 أبريل 2016)

الف مبروك إيريني. لم أكن أتوقع غير النجاح... تستحقينه.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مبروك بعد قلبي



*الله يبارك فيكى يا هيوف 

بس أنا ليا سؤال صوغنتت 

يعنى ايه بعد قلبى ؟؟:smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> الف مبروك إيريني. لم أكن أتوقع غير النجاح... تستحقينه.



*الله يبارك فيكى 

شكرا على المدح 

كتير عليا 

ممكن اتكبر كدة :smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2016)

*و شكرا ل روز و سوسو 

الل باركولى فى التقييم 

الله يبارك فيكم 

:smil12:

*​


----------



## philanthropist (15 أبريل 2016)

مبرووووووك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2016)

philanthropist قال:


> مبرووووووك



*الله يبارك فيكى 

شكرا جزيلا

:smil12:​*


----------



## fouad78 (15 أبريل 2016)

ألف مبروك يا ايريني
ولو اني بعيد عن العزايم ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]وصلنا الى العااااااااالمية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قُل وداعاااااااااااااااا لـ ... ( وتظورنوم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عدد 8 صفحات لوصف الأمتحان وأعلان النتيجة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو أنتخابات الرئاسة مكناش كتبنا فيها 8 صفحات[/FONT]*​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> ألف مبروك يا ايريني
> ولو اني بعيد عن العزايم ​



*الله يبارك فيك يا فؤاد 

شكرا جزيلا 


______________

إنت مش بعيد و لا حاجة

انت يمكن توصل اسكندرية أسرع من جرجس و عبود

بينى ما بين عبود 3 ساعات بالقطر دا غير المواصلات الداخلية 

و بينى ما بين جرجس 10 ساعات بالقطر دا غير المواصلات الداخلية 

دا انت يمكن توصل اسرع منهم 


:smil12:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وصلنا الى العااااااااالمية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قُل وداعاااااااااااااااا لـ ... ( وتظورنوم )[/FONT]*​



*هو انت ما تعرفش إن الشهادة ديه مدة صلاحيتها سنتين بس ؟؟

يعنى ماركة الواطوزرونوم : علامة مسجلة 

لن تُمحى 

:smil12:
​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عدد 8 صفحات لوصف الأمتحان وأعلان النتيجة ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو أنتخابات الرئاسة مكناش كتبنا فيها 8 صفحات[/FONT]*​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​[/FONT]



[/FONT]
*دا أنا حتى لسة ما كملتش 

كنت لسة ح أجيب التفاصيل 

جايبة كام فى كل قسم 

و أقارنه بالل أنا كنت متوقعاه 

:w00t:​*


----------



## ohannes (16 أبريل 2016)

الف مبروك 
ولكن لم توضحي لنا سبب الامتحان
والغاية منها​


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وصلنا الى العااااااااالمية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قُل وداعاااااااااااااااا لـ ... ( وتظورنوم )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عدد 8 صفحات لوصف الأمتحان وأعلان النتيجة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو أنتخابات الرئاسة مكناش كتبنا فيها 8 صفحات[/FONT]*​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​[/FONT]


  هو الرئيس خد ilets ؟؟
مش عاوز اقولك يمكن مش سمع عنة كمان
يبقى مين الاهم leasantr[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2016)

> * و بينى ما بين جرجس 10 ساعات بالقطر دا غير المواصلات الداخلية *


10 ساعات لية رايحة صنافير 
دة باكتير خمس ساعات
وامواصلات  الداخلية بقى
لو خدتيها مشى من امحطة يبقى بالكتير 10 دقائق
خدتى تاكسى من 15 دقيقة  لتلت ساعة مش بهزر والهى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أبريل 2016)

ohannes قال:


> الف مبروك
> ولكن لم توضحي لنا سبب الامتحان
> والغاية منها​


*الله يبارك فيك 

شكرا جزيلا 

______________


السبب ان كلية الهندسة عاملة شرط فى الدراسات العليا 

و الشرط دا : انك تاخد ال IELTS academic ب score 5 

و أنا حاليا بأعمل دكتوراه 

فبالتالى : لازم أحقق الشرط​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> 10 ساعات لية رايحة صنافير
> دة باكتير خمس ساعات
> وامواصلات  الداخلية بقى
> لو خدتيها مشى من امحطة يبقى بالكتير 10 دقائق
> خدتى تاكسى من 15 دقيقة  لتلت ساعة مش بهزر والهى



*هى العزومة عندك و لا إيه ؟؟

و لا إوعى تقول لى : أشيل برام الرز من اسكندرية للصعيد :smil13:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أبريل 2016)

*شكرا ل comment و Bent el Massih

على التهنئة فى التقييم 

الله يبارك فيكم *​


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى العزومة عندك و لا إيه ؟؟
> 
> و لا إوعى تقول لى : أشيل برام الرز من اسكندرية للصعيد :smil13:​*


صعيد مين هو انا فى اسيوط
انا بينى وبين القاهرة ساعة ونص بالكتير
ولو سواق بايع القضية تبقى ساعة
وطبعا تشيلى او احنا نيجى
سايبلك الاختيار
المهم نتعزم  وخلاص:smil8:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> صعيد مين هو انا فى اسيوط
> انا بينى وبين القاهرة ساعة ونص بالكتير
> ولو سواق بايع القضية تبقى ساعة
> وطبعا تشيلى او احنا نيجى
> ...



*طب ما تخليها عزومة واحدة 

يوم ما اناقش الدكتوراه ؟؟

مش معقولة يعنى كل شوية عزومة 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## soul & life (17 أبريل 2016)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  انا بصراحة  قريت من الصفحة الاولى ونشف ريقى معاكى وكان نفسى برضو فى  بومبوناية ؟؟ وتخيلتك وانتى بتقولى طيب مفيش بومبوناية وهلكت من الضحك  بس ارتحت لما لقيتك بتقولى نجحت فعلا لكل مجتهد نصيييب
وانتى بتجتهدى جامد يا ايرينى واجهدتينا معاكى فى المشوار ده بس يلا معلش كله يهون فى سبيل العلم  مبرووك ومن نجاح لنجاح يارب


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أبريل 2016)

الف الف مبروك حقيقى 
ولكل مجتهد نصيب وانتى اتعذبتى حبيبتى 
الف مليون مبروك للغاليه ايرو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مبروك حقيقى


 *[FONT=&quot]مبروك حقيقى عبد المتجلى 
*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]أنتى جايبة لها ورد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين حاجة تؤكل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى لسة هتكتب لنا عن الدكتوراة إن شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفى بقى دى فيها كام صفحة ...[/FONT]*​  :fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أبريل 2016)

هههههههههه 
دى اشطر شيف عندنا يعنى لازم ناكل طبعا 
يا استاذ عبود ده كفايه برام الرز المعمر
 بتاعها تحفه اسألنى انا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يا استاذ عبود ده كفايه برام الرز المعمر
> بتاعها تحفه اسألنى انا


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتى كمااااااااااااان ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كرهت الرزززززززززز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :new6:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  انا بصراحة  قريت من الصفحة الاولى ونشف ريقى معاكى وكان نفسى برضو فى  بومبوناية ؟؟ وتخيلتك وانتى بتقولى طيب مفيش بومبوناية وهلكت من الضحك  بس ارتحت لما لقيتك بتقولى نجحت فعلا لكل مجتهد نصيييب
> وانتى بتجتهدى جامد يا ايرينى واجهدتينا معاكى فى المشوار ده بس يلا معلش كله يهون فى سبيل العلم  مبرووك ومن نجاح لنجاح يارب



*ما هو لازم تعيشوا معايا اللحظة :love34:

أومال أتعب أنا لوحدى ؟؟:2:


الله يبارك فيكى يا سول 

ربنا يخليكى :flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الف الف مبروك حقيقى
> ولكل مجتهد نصيب وانتى اتعذبتى حبيبتى
> الف مليون مبروك للغاليه ايرو



*الله يبارك فيكى يا ماريا 

شكرا جزيلا على الورد ربنا يخليكى

:flowers:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتى جايبة لها ورد ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين حاجة تؤكل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى لسة هتكتب لنا عن الدكتوراة إن شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفى بقى دى فيها كام صفحة ...[/FONT]*​  :fun_lol:
> [/CENTER][/FONT]



*لو االمناقشة حصل فيها أحداث :hlp:

ما تستبعدش أكتب التفاصيل :w00t:​*


+ماريا+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> دى اشطر شيف عندنا يعنى لازم ناكل طبعا
> يا استاذ عبود ده كفايه برام الرز المعمر
> بتاعها تحفه اسألنى انا


*أيوة كدة 

شهدت أول واحدة جربت برام الرز على الطريقة الإيرينية 

تحيا مصر​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتى كمااااااااااااان ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كرهت الرزززززززززز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :new6:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*إنت الخسران مش أنا 
​*:08:​*عزيزة جلال​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو االمناقشة حصل فيها أحداث :hlp:
> ما تستبعدش أكتب التفاصيل :w00t:​*


 *[FONT=&quot]وهو أنتى من أمتى معندكيش أحداث ؟؟!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنتى عندك حاجة سالكة ؟!!![/FONT]*​:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دة أنا متهيألى أن ربنا خلقك ...وبعدين خلق الأحداث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كفاية حدوتة ( شكرى سرحان وسعاد حسنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أنا هلكان ضحك من أمبارح 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت الخسران مش أنا
> ​*
> :08:​*عزيزة جلال​
> 
> *








 ايه الى دخلها فى الموضوع :t9: هى كانت بتغنى انت الخصران و لا ايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وهو أنتى من أمتى معندكيش أحداث ؟؟!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنتى عندك حاجة سالكة ؟!!![/FONT]*​:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]دة أنا متهيألى أن ربنا خلقك ...وبعدين خلق الأحداث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كفاية حدوتة ( شكرى سرحان وسعاد حسنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أنا هلكان ضحك من أمبارح
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*طب قريت علاقة الاسهال بـالجهاز التنفسى ؟؟:smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه الى دخلها فى الموضوع :t9: هى كانت بتغنى انت الخصران و لا ايه


*
أفهمك يا ستى 

عزيزة جلال تبقى مغنية مشهورة أيام زماااااااااااااااااااان 

غنت أغنية : هو الحب لعبة ؟

[YOUTUBE]_c6ipXsSTSE[/YOUTUBE]

و فى وسط الأغنية قالت : انت الغلطان مش أنا 

أنا شلت كلمة الغلطان و حطيت مكانها كلمة الخسران 

و هى الفكرة إنى تخيلت الرز بيغنى لـعبود و بيقول :

هو الرز لعبة ؟ و لا الرز لعبة ؟؟

بتخاصمنى (البرام) حبة و تصالحنى (الرز باللبن) حبة 

كل شوية تغضب كدة من غير مناسبة 

إيه دا يا عبود إيه دا يا عبود 

هو الرز لعبة ؟ و لا الرز لعبة ؟؟


لسة يا دوبك ما كملناش سنة (دا الرز باللبن) 

و إتخاصمنا (دا الرز البرام) و انت الخسران مش أنا 

خايفة بكرة الرز يهرب مننا 

:smil12:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أبريل 2016)

*يا ايرو مبروووك النجاح 
سامعة ان في رز وحاجات حلوة 
جوعتوني :-D 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا ايرو مبروووك النجاح
> سامعة ان في رز وحاجات حلوة
> جوعتوني :-D
> 
> *​



*الله يبارك فيكى يا رورو 

ربنا يخليكى 

إتفضلى معانا :flowers:​*


----------

